# Replacing single linoleum tiles



## swimmer_spe (Jun 8, 2016)

In my basement, directly on a concrete floor, 12" linoleum tiles are on it. Some of them  are partially missing. How do I remove the rest of that tile and put down a new one in it's place?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 8, 2016)

Are they self stuck or are they put down with adhesive? 

You will need a scraper and a lot of patience.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 8, 2016)

It might be best to have some tests done before you get started, the tile and glue could have asbestos.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jun 8, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Are they self stuck or are they put down with adhesive?
> 
> You will need a scraper and a lot of patience.





nealtw said:


> It might be best to have some tests done before you get started, the tile and glue could have asbestos.



I cannot tell if they are self sticking. they have a black backing to them.

The house is too new for asbestos. I thought of that to, but I have looked into that first. No need to give myself cancer for no reason.


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 8, 2016)

If you can take a photo it is pretty easy to tell the difference in the old asphalt tiles and the modern peal n sticks. The old ones would have the asbestos in them more than likely. Does the color go all the way thru? Is the glue a black tar like stuff?


----------



## Sparky617 (Jun 8, 2016)

I've heard the 12x12's don't usually have asbestos, the 9x9s did.  Given the age, asbestos is unlikely.  If you only have a few to remove and replace a wide stiff putty knife, a hammer and a lot of patience. If you have a lot renting a power scraper is the way to go.  If you are looking to do new flooring, just filling in the low areas from the missing pieces and going over top of the old floor is acceptable and preferred. Use a latex floor leveling compound to fill in the low spots.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 8, 2016)

mostly a lot of work.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jun 8, 2016)

A paint peeling heat gun can help loosen the adhesive if you are only removing a few tiles to replace them.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 8, 2016)

You can use a household iron and a stiff putty knife.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 8, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> I've heard the 12x12's don't usually have asbestos, the 9x9s did.  Given the age, asbestos is unlikely.  If you only have a few to remove and replace a wide stiff putty knife, a hammer and a lot of patience. If you have a lot renting a power scraper is the way to go.  If you are looking to do new flooring, just filling in the low areas from the missing pieces and going over top of the old floor is acceptable and preferred. Use a latex floor leveling compound to fill in the low spots.



Wrong. Many of the 12 x 12s had asbestos. They were still being installed in the mid 80s. When they quit making them, they sold the existing stock for years.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 8, 2016)

They could still make them today if they wanted. They were banned in 1989, but a court overruled that in 1991.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jun 9, 2016)

samfloor, regardless, the asbestos "problem" in floor tiles is greatly overblown.  If you don't grind or sand the tiles the chance of inhaling the fibers is about zero.  Asbestos pipe insulation and asbestos in drywall compound is a much bigger problem.  The second isn't a huge problem once installed, but during the installation process when it is sanded it was a huge problem.  Forty years later, not much of one.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 9, 2016)

The term that defines the condition of both the products and cutback adhesive that allows them to be easily introduced, is "FRIABLE", IE., airborne.

The cutback adhesive was the greatest danger because of the lack of any defined  removal method.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jun 9, 2016)

Encapsulation (covering it undisturbed) is your best best.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> samfloor, regardless, the asbestos "problem" in floor tiles is greatly overblown.  If you don't grind or sand the tiles the chance of inhaling the fibers is about zero.  Asbestos pipe insulation and asbestos in drywall compound is a much bigger problem.  The second isn't a huge problem once installed, but during the installation process when it is sanded it was a huge problem.  Forty years later, not much of one.



I agree. It's like the lead paint problem. They are both overblown. We scraped up asbestos for years before they decided it was dangerous and my doctor always remarks about the clarity of my lungs. Just keep it wet and it will be fine.
I started installing in 1973, long before they quit using it.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jun 9, 2016)

samfloor said:


> Wrong. Many of the 12 x 12s had asbestos. They were still being installed in the mid 80s. When they quit making them, they sold the existing stock for years.



I was talking with one of the guys at the local hardware store.

Only commercial buildings would have used them. Here, about the 60s is when they outlawed them for residential use.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 10, 2016)

swimmer_spe said:


> I was talking with one of the guys at the local hardware store.
> 
> Only commercial buildings would have used them. Here, about the 60s is when they outlawed them for residential use.



Go check. I don't think they were ever outlawed for residential use. Canada has some of the loosest asbestos laws in the world. And, they were never outlawed in the US. Companies just quit using it because of lawsuit threats.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 10, 2016)

While the use of asbestos in vinyl materials was largely phased out during the 1980s because of health concerns, many older homes, commercial buildings and schools still contain asbestos vinyl products. Some uses of asbestos in vinyl are still allowed, including vinyl wallpaper.
http://www.asbestos.com/products/general/vinyl-products.php


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jun 10, 2016)

I am ex Navy. Our pipes were covered in asbestos insulation. I never removed them.

Having said that, there amount of scraping I am doing is minimal. Part of a tile here and there.

I will wear gloves. I will wear a dust mask.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 10, 2016)

swimmer_spe said:


> I am ex Navy. Our pipes were covered in asbestos insulation. I never removed them.
> 
> Having said that, there amount of scraping I am doing is minimal. Part of a tile here and there.
> 
> I will wear gloves. I will wear a dust mask.



Just keep it damp.


----------

